#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Mindfulness meditation?

## Игорь Канунников

Наткнулся в сети на термин "Mindfulness meditation", что имеется в виду и есть ли аналог в русском языке?

----------


## До

Скорей всего имеется ввиду _сатипаттхана_. Развитие способности к памятованию. Вот пример статьи про _mindfulness_ http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...ssdefined.html

----------

Игорь Канунников (02.04.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

Sati (_пали_) обычно переводят как mindfulness, по-русски - памятование, осознанность.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...22.0.than.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm

----------

Игорь Канунников (02.04.2009)

----------

